# sounds good



## mamboney

Ciao tutti,
In American English, we commonly say in casual conversation "[that] sounds good" to indicate that we agree upon something, that something is OK, that something is a good idea.
per esempio:
We can meet tomorrow at 13:45? 
Incontriamo domani alle 13:45?

Yes, sounds good.
Si, .... va bene? bene? d'accordo?  

I am wondering if there is an equivalent phrase in italiano?  Any ideas would be appreciated!


----------



## Tommaso Gastaldi

Credo che in italiano tu possa avere delle variazioni a seconda del contesto:

"va bene"
"mi sconfinfera" (  )
"mi pare una cosa buona"

... [add more!!]




			
				mamboney said:
			
		

> Ciao tutti,
> In American English, we commonly say in casual conversation "[that] sounds good" to indicate that we agree upon something, that something is OK, that something is a good idea.
> per esempio:
> We can meet tomorrow at 13:45?
> Incontriamo domani alle 13:45?
> 
> Yes, sounds good.
> Si, .... va bene? bene? d'accordo?
> 
> I am wondering if there is an equivalent phrase in italiano? Any ideas would be appreciated!


----------



## mamboney

Grazie per l'aiuto!


----------



## Juri

Pero' diciamo anche "mi suona bene",
mi va a fagiolo, oltre all'usitatissimo OK


----------



## uinni

Juri said:
			
		

> Pero' diciamo anche "mi suona bene",


Solo riferito a qualcosa che effettivamente non risulta sgradevole all'udito (o al senso estetico "uditivo")

Uinni


----------



## Juri

Per il tuo compleanno, ti tegalo un viaggio.
Grazie, mi suona bene, anzi benissimo!


----------



## uinni

Juri said:
			
		

> Per il tuo compleanno, ti tegalo un viaggio.
> Grazie, mi suona bene, anzi benissimo!


Mai sentito! nemmeno in TV...  

Uinni


----------



## Juri

Esistono anche i regionalismi.


----------



## Alfry

io lo ho sentito spesso
suona bene
mi suona bene
mi piace come suona
ecc ecc ecc


----------



## uinni

Juri said:
			
		

> Esistono anche i regionalismi* (che andrebbero segnalati come tali  )*.


Non per (quanto riguarda la contrapposizione tra) noi due, che frequentiamo gli stessi paraggi...  
Non sarà piuttosto un idioletto?

Forse si potrebbe usare anche nel rispondere ad uno che chiede un parere su un ragionamento logico, ma sarebbe sempre legato ad una sorta di valutazione che ripropone quella uditiva per estensione di quella logica...

Uinni


----------



## Juri

Certo, la sovrabbondanza di accezioni e' normale.


----------



## Tommaso Gastaldi

Come ti sembra questo pianoforte ?
Mi sembra che suoni bene!   



			
				uinni said:
			
		

> Mai sentito! nemmeno in TV...
> 
> Uinni


----------



## Juri

UINNI! L'idioletto e' comunque una inestinguibile fonte di genuinita', specie dovendo ricreare un personaggio, ma anche traducendo 
(Excuse me, too difficult for me to translate)


----------



## uinni

Tommaso Gastaldi said:
			
		

> Come ti sembra questo pianoforte ?
> Mi sembra che suoni bene!


Mmm. Sei un po' distratto!!!!  

Uinni


----------



## Alfry

dove è scritto che 'suonare' in questo senso ha un accezione regionale?


----------



## Juri

Ovviamente da nessuna parte.


----------



## Tommaso Gastaldi

Stavolta hai (quasi) ragione...
Vabbe' riprovo:

Come ti sembra questa heineken?  
...




			
				uinni said:
			
		

> Mmm. Sei un po' distratto!!!!
> 
> Uinni


----------



## uinni

Tommaso Gastaldi said:
			
		

> Stavolta hai (quasi) ragione...
> Vabbe' riprovo:
> 
> Come ti sembra questa heineken?
> ...


Una volta svuotata, suona bene!  
Uinni


----------



## Tommaso Gastaldi

bella prova!


			
				uinni said:
			
		

> Una volta svuotata, suona bene!
> Uinni


----------



## mamboney

Juri said:
			
		

> Pero' diciamo anche "mi suona bene",
> *mi va a fagiolo*, oltre all'usitatissimo OK


 
Juri,
Cosa vuol dire *"mi va a fagiolo"?  *Me lo potrei spiegare?


----------



## AlxGrim

_Me lo POTRESTI spiegare?_

It simply means it's OK for you. In several contexts... for example

. Hai provato quel vestito? Si, mi va a fagiolo
. Che ne pensi di una birra? Mi va a fagiolo

Actually it's not used commonly, but it's a funny way to answer. I suggest to never use it in a formal context.


----------



## mamboney

AlxGrim said:
			
		

> _Me lo POTRESTI spiegare?_
> 
> It simply means it's OK for you. In several contexts... for example
> 
> . Hai provato quel vestito? Si, mi va a fagiolo
> . Che ne pensi di una birra? Mi va a fagiolo
> 
> Actually it's not used commonly, but it's a funny way to answer. I suggest to never use it in a formal context.


 
Thanks for the correction & the advice.  Pardon my stupidity, but isn't "fagiolo" bean?


----------



## DAH

sì, mi piace 

sì, mi piace farlo

Best regards!


----------



## AlxGrim

Yes, Mamboney, fagiolo = bean. But don't ask me the origin of the expression, I have no clue!


----------



## Tommaso Gastaldi

che di dice pure "andare a bomba" o significa un'altra cosa ?


----------



## AlxGrim

I'm not sure about "Andare a bomba". But "Tornare a bomba" means "to get back in topic"


----------



## Juri

Si dovrebbe ricercarne l'origine in un dizionario delle frasi idiomatiche(se esiste). Comunque il diz. Palazzi lo registra."Andare a fagiuolo una cosa"
 significando andare a genio.


----------



## Juri

Mi va a fagiolo
A joking idiomatic phrase: It fits to me.


----------



## Lalula

Hello, 
Sorry maybe this phrase is listed somewhere but I could not find it... please forgive me, it is my first ever posting... I am a debutant  
I am trying to say, in ITALIAN:
"Your excellent customer service has turned me into a loyal customer (actually I was one already, but sounds good to say it)"
I have trouble with the "SOUNDS GOOD" bit in ITALIAN

Thank you for your help!!
Lara


----------



## Agnès E.

Bonjour Lalula,
Bienvenue sur le forum !

I have moved your question to the Italian forum. The Comments & Suggestions forum is intended for general questions about WR functioning only.


----------



## You little ripper!

Hi Lalula.  Welcome to the forum. 
This thread belongs in the English Italian forum.  Maybe a moderator will see it and move it for you.


----------



## F4sT

hi,
 se non erro "sounds good" significa "suona bene"


----------



## emma1968

Ciao a tutti,
to say someone  that it was  what I wanted say: 
"you took off the words from my mouth"
Does it sounds good ?
Thanks to answer
Emma


----------



## stanfal

EMMA1968 said:
			
		

> Ciao a tutti,
> to say someone that it was what I wanted say:
> "you took off the words from my mouth"
> Does it sounds good ?
> Thanks to answer
> Emma


 
ciao!
io sapevo "to take the words out of mouth"

"I was going to say that, but he took the words out of my mouth!"
(mi ha tolto le parole di bocca)

ciao 
stanfal


----------



## shamblesuk

Forse più comune è "I was going to say that, but he took the words *right *out of my mouth!"



			
				stanfal said:
			
		

> ciao!
> io sapevo "to take the words out of mouth"
> 
> "I was going to say that, but he took the words out of my mouth!"
> (mi ha tolto le parole di bocca)
> 
> ciao
> stanfal


----------



## utente

Grazie, Moody-

Come si dice in italiano, "it sounds good."

Sembra che una traduzione diretta non sia giusta, come:

"Suona bene."

Forse, si può dire:

"Sembra che sia buono" o "Sembra che abbia un buon sapore" ?

Credo che sia una idioma in italian per "it sounds good".

ciao,
Steven


----------



## emma1968

utente said:
			
		

> Grazie, Moody-
> 
> Come si dice in italiano, "it sounds good."
> 
> Sembra che una traduzione diretta non sia giusta, come:
> 
> "Suona bene."
> 
> Forse, si può dire:
> 
> "Sembra che sia buono" o "Sembra che abbia un buon sapore" ?
> 
> Credo che sia una idioma in italian per "it sounds good".
> 
> ciao,
> Steven




Perché no, "suona bene" a me sembra perfetto
Emma


----------



## utente

Grazie, Emma-

pare che, a volte, si può tradurre diretttamente.  

--Steven


----------



## emma1968

utente said:
			
		

> Grazie, Emma-
> 
> * P*are che a volte, si p*ossa* tradurre direttamente.
> 
> --Steven



Indeed!!!  
Comunque, non c'è di che!!!
Emma


----------



## Il Medico

How would a doctor, listening to a patient's heart say "It sounds good". Also how could I say you look good!


----------



## IkHouVanPulcino

I would say Sembra tutto a posto. Ha un bell'aspetto 

Simona


----------



## SvenKr

As in the heart beat is fine? Il battito va bene. Il battito è regolare.

For you look good you can say [using the formal third person] la vedo bene, si porta bene, la vedo in forma.


----------



## Il Medico

Si potrebbe dire "Mi sembra bene." for "You look/seem good."?


----------



## SvenKr

Mi sembra *che* [lei] stia bene. 

But in my opinion the most used is still "La vedo bene", "La vedo in forma/Mi sembra in forma".


----------



## ILMarx

It's not so good, but you can use it, except that "mi sembra bene" is less strong than "sta bene" / "è a posto" / "la vedo in buona forma fisica" etc.

I don't know if it is the same for "seem", but for sure in Italian "sembrare" is vague and doubtful. So it depends on your intent: if you want to say: "You look good, but of course a I can't see inside you so maybe it's time to look deeper" you can use "mi sembra (che stia fisicamente) bene". Although if you want to tell her/him that "everything's ok from the 'body' point of view", you can say "Lei è a posto." / "E' in buona (climax: perfetta, eccellente) forma fisica" / "E' in salute" and so on as said above...


----------



## raffavita

Hi again,
il cameriere chiede al cliente cosa vuol mangiare e gli consiglia la zuppa di pesce.
Allora il cliente risponde: "Chowder's fine. Sounds good."

In questo caso, "sounds good" (abbreviazione di "It sounds good") significa:
"Mi sembra un'ottima idea"

oppure:

"Ha l'aria di essere ottima/ sarà senz'altro ottima."

Grazie in anticipo.
Raffa


----------



## TimLA

I use "sounds good" as a very low-level phrase that, to me, would be equivalent to "va bene".
Unless it's used to describe food, then I would say "that sounds good!"


----------



## raffavita

Hi TimLa,
in the context, it is referred to a meal.
What does it mean when referred to food?
Here's the whole sentence.
Thank you.
Raffa


----------



## TimLA

raffavita said:


> Hi TimLa,
> in the context, it is referred to a meal.
> What does it mean when referred to food?
> Here's the whole sentence.
> Thank you.
> Raffa


 
This phrase might be used in two different ways (that I can think of).

Sounds good = most of the time is a simple way to say "va bene".
"That's OK", "I like that idea" "not a bad idea" "good"

Spouse A: Let's go out to dinner tonght
Spouse B: Sounds good

Spouse A: Let's go to Italy for vacation
Spouse B: Sounds good

etc.

The other way is:
Sounds good = That food seems like it will taste good to me

Spouse A: Let's have spaghetti bottarga tonight!
Spouse B: Now THAT sounds good.
Spouse B: THAT sounds good.
Spouse B: Sounds good
Spouse B: That sounds like it might taste good.

In your particular case, it could be either one...I chose the most common one.
If I heard their voices, I could probably tell, but....


----------



## raffavita

Thank you, everybody.
Thank you, TimLa, for your very many examples.
Raffa


----------

